
The Series A Crunch Survivor's Guide - vanwilder77
http://blog.launch.co/blog/the-series-a-crunch-survivors-guide.html
======
ChuckMcM
This was an excellent read. I really like how the author presents clear,
actionable, steps one can take to address the concerns series A investors
might throw at you.

